# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Fizionomia, konstrukti fizik i Shqiptarëve.

## flory80

Po e hap këtë temë për të diskutuar me të gjithë ju, mbi konstruktin e fizikut të Shqiptarëve, të përbashkëtat dhe veçoritë që ne kemi nga kombet e tjera Europiane.
Për ta bërë debatin pak më interesant po sjell një foto që e kam hasur në një nga forumet e huaja ku diskutohet mbi Shqiptarët dhe formën e kokës së tyre.




Kjo është fotoja të cilën e shkëputa prej aty, dhe ku Shqiptarët përshkruhen me një kokë të sheshtë në pjesën e mbrapme, dhe të them të drejtën kjo ka qënë një pyetje që gjithmonë më është rrotulluar në mëndje: A është kjo një karakteristikë e Shqiptarëve apo thjesht një deformim fizik, që për hir të së vërtetës është shumë i përhapur tek Shqiptarët.

flory80

----------


## Val9

Edhe mua gjithmon me ka interesuar kjo. Pra forma e kokes dhe fytyres tek Shqiptaret.

Qe ketu po e citoj nje artikull nga nje forum, sa per qeshtjen e hundes:




> Në këtë foto (siç mund të shikohen kafkat nga lart) majtas është kafka dolikocefale, kurse djathtas kafka brakicefale siç e ka raca dinarike.
> 
> 
> 
> Këtu shihet hunda konvekse, siç e kanë 50% e shqiptarëve, (44% të tjerë e kanë hundën e drejtë).
> Hunda konvekse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Marya

brakicefalia, HAHA :buzeqeshje: 
nga kjo del qe jemi njerez me pak tru
braki- e vogel
  cefal - tru :buzeqeshje: l
 Na rrofte surrati dhe hunda

----------


## BIBIU

> brakicefalia, HAHA
> nga kjo del qe jemi njerez me pak tru
> braki- e vogel
>   cefal - trul
>  Na rrofte surrati dhe hunda


Po pse nuk thua edhe truri?
E kemi te vogel ama kualitativ (trurin).

----------


## D@mian

> Po e hap këtë temë për të diskutuar me të gjithë ju, mbi konstruktin e fizikut të Shqiptarëve, të përbashkëtat dhe veçoritë që ne kemi nga kombet e tjera Europiane.
> Për ta bërë debatin pak më interesant po sjell një foto që e kam hasur në një nga forumet e huaja ku diskutohet mbi Shqiptarët dhe formën e kokës së tyre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kjo është fotoja të cilën e shkëputa prej aty, dhe ku Shqiptarët përshkruhen me një kokë të sheshtë në pjesën e mbrapme, dhe të them të drejtën kjo ka qënë një pyetje që gjithmonë më është rrotulluar në mëndje: A është kjo një karakteristikë e Shqiptarëve apo thjesht një deformim fizik, që për hir të së vërtetës është shumë i përhapur tek Shqiptarët.
> 
> flory80


Ajo foto paraqet nje gjendje klinike paraformimi foshnjor qe quhet plagiocephaly, dhe nuk ka lidhje me te ashtuquajturin "fenotip dinarik" te shumices se Shqiptareve.

Mgjth, pershtypja ime personale eshte se fenotipi dinarik nder Shqiptare mund te jete i theksuar per shkak te metodave primitive te perkujdesjes foshnjore qe zbatohen ende dhe sot (si p.sh. lidhja kopanec dhe qendrimi/fjetja e detyruar me fytyre lart pothuajse 24/7). Ky eshte supozim, i pambeshtetur ne ndonje fakt te mirefillte.

----------


## Aeneas

Koka e rrafshte nga pas ka nje ane gjenetike/ushqimore (nurture), dhe nje ane tjeter qe eshte, sikurse permendi Damiani, perkujdesja primitive te foshnjave (fenomeni i djepit). Djepi e ashperson kokeshkurtesine permes nje deformimi artificial. Pa djepin, ndonese me kokeshkurter se per shembull zezaket apo nordiket, kokat tona nuk do te dukeshin aq te rrafshta nga pas.

Pastaj eshte edhe ceshtja e ushqimit, apo "nutrition" sic i thone anglisht. Per shembull ne Poloni, eshte verejtur nje ulje e indeksit cefalik, gje qe domethene se kokat e te rinjve jane me te gjata (dolichocephalic) se gjeneratat e vjetra, qe jane me brakicefal (kokeshkurter). Pra, ekziston edhe nje element ushqimor ketu, ndoshta i krahasueshem me shtatin njerezor, qe gjithashtu ndryshon sipas standardeve te nje shoqerie, pra nje evropian eshte zakonisht me i gjate se nje afrikan per shkak te kushteve me te mira (shendetesia, ushqimi etj).

----------


## D@mian

> Pastaj eshte edhe ceshtja e ushqimit, apo "nutrition" sic i thone anglisht. Per shembull ne Poloni, eshte verejtur nje ulje e indeksit cefalik, gje qe domethene se kokat e te rinjve jane me te gjata (dolichocephalic) se gjeneratat e vjetra, qe jane me brakicefal (kokeshkurter). Pra, ekziston edhe nje element ushqimor ketu, ndoshta i krahasueshem me shtatin njerezor, qe gjithashtu ndryshon sipas standardeve te nje shoqerie, pra nje evropian eshte zakonisht me i gjate se nje afrikan per shkak te kushteve me te mira (shendetesia, ushqimi etj).


Shume e sakte! Ushqimi dhe ne pergjithesi ngritja e cilesise se jeteses ndikon ne indeksin e brakicefalise/dolikocefalise. Pervec rastit te Polonise, kjo dukuri eshte verejtur edhe tek popuj te tjere Evropiane, si p.sh. Kroatet (te cilet jane gjithashtu kryesisht "dinarike" dhe shume me te afert me ne se Polaket).




> *Secular change in body height and cephalic index of Croatian medical students* (University of Rijeka)
> 
> Abstract 
> An investigation of body height and cephalic measurements was performed among five groups of first-year medical students of the University of Rijeka School of Medicine (Rijeka, Croatia). Body height and different cephalic measurements showed normal distribution, both in male and female students. Differences between measured variables were statistically analyzed by ANOVA. No significant difference with regard to year of birth was found in either males or females. The cephalic index showed no statistically significant difference between sexes or with regard to body height, while head breadth and length correlated significantly with birth year and body height, both in males and females. Head breadth decreased within the study period, while head length increased. *Results were compared with those of similar studies from the mid-20th century.* *Student's t-test showed a significant change of cephalic indices and other head measurements*, but not of body height, in males. The frequency difference between various head shapes was tested using the chi-square test. *A significant increase of dolichocephalic and mesocephalic and a significant decrease of brachycephalic head shape were found in both sexes.* These results suggest a continuity of the debrachycephalization process observed in our population at the past midcentury. Am J Phys Anthropol 2003. © 2003 Wiley-Liss, Inc. 
> 
> http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/104537833/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0


Kjo do te thote se, me rritjen e nivelit te jeteses edhe nder Shqiptare, brezat e ardhem do t'i kene kokat me pak pllakatore se eterit dhe gjysherit.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

Kjo puna e kokes si pete me ka rren dhe mua ne sy.  
 :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Po e hap këtë temë për të diskutuar me të gjithë ju, mbi konstruktin e fizikut të Shqiptarëve, të përbashkëtat dhe veçoritë që ne kemi nga kombet e tjera Europiane.
> Për ta bërë debatin pak më interesant po sjell një foto që e kam hasur në një nga forumet e huaja ku diskutohet mbi Shqiptarët dhe formën e kokës së tyre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kjo është fotoja të cilën e shkëputa prej aty, dhe ku Shqiptarët përshkruhen me një kokë të sheshtë në pjesën e mbrapme, dhe të them të drejtën kjo ka qënë një pyetje që gjithmonë më është rrotulluar në mëndje: A është kjo një karakteristikë e Shqiptarëve apo thjesht një deformim fizik, që për hir të së vërtetës është shumë i përhapur tek Shqiptarët.
> 
> flory80



femia kur lind e ka koken ashtu dhe i mbetet e tille per disa dite, kur kafka forcohet me shume, merr formen ne foton e dyte...sbesoj se merr ate forme vetem ne shqiperi

----------


## urani29

Sa di un fromi kokes se rubulaket apo me lugje behet si ne muajt e par te lindjes se femisje ashtu si e vendosim te flej femija asi forme i merr koka per arsye se koka esht ende shum e but dhe merr forma ne at menyr se si e vendosim femijen.Ky esht nje mendim i imi po qose ka ndonje mjek mund te naij shpjegoj shum me mir ket gja.

----------


## fegi

An Albanian gendarmEuropean Dinarics: IV 
FIG. 1 (2 views).

A Moslem Serb from Dibra, in Old Serbia. This Serb, like most of his countrymen, is tall, brunet, rather small-headed, and brachycephalic. It would appear that a brachycephalization of the "Pontic" Mediterranean type, shown on Plate 26, is involved. 

FIG. 2 (2 views).

An Albanian gendarme from Puka, in the center of the Gheg country. This individual, like many Albanians when dressed and coiffured in western European style, looks like a Frenchman. 

FIG. 3 (2 views).

An exaggeratedly tall, lean, and long-faced Dinaric from Klementi, the northernmost bairak of the tribe of Malsia � Madh�. Northern Albania is probably the most highly Dinaricized country in Europe. 

FIG. 4 (2 views).

A blond Gheg from Zadrima; a classic Noric. 

FIG. 5 (2 views).

An extremely Dinaricized Zadrima Gheg; this individual may be considered an example of the ultimate in Dinaricization. 

FIG. 6 (2 views).

A Dinaric Greek of Epirote stock, from Gjinokaster in what is now Albania. Many Greeks, especially Epirotes, are Dinarics. 
e

----------


## fegi

http://carnby.altervista.org/troe/p-39.htm

----------


## Zëu_s

Lulaki qe i kan ba dhe i bajne femijet si mumie dhe djepi i kan fajet.

----------


## fegi

http://images.google.se/imgres?imgur...%3D60%26um%3D1

----------


## Erlebnisse

Ne fakt ashtu na cilesojne :ngerdheshje:  Shqipetaretdallohen se kane koken e shtypur e kisha degjuar edhe une kete, nga "bidella" e shkolles lol

Gjithsesi edhe une jam e mendimit qe ndodh nga menyra se si rritet femija, nga pozicioni qe flen etj. Shumicen e femijeve tek ne perpara e lidhshin e e lishin gjithe diten ne djep, qe kshu normale qe do dilte kok-shtyp :ngerdheshje:  Edhe se s'eshte ne pergjithesi, sepse me teper vihet re neper fshatra. Pastaj varet edhe nga prinderit besoj.

----------


## Zëu_s

> http://images.google.se/imgres?imgur...%3D60%26um%3D1


E pashe, mirpo edhe lulaki e djepi e bajne punen e vet, a po ?

çfar race ka Leka ne avatarin tim, se q'ashtu e ka pase hunden baba im i ndjeri, veq musteqet i ka pase pak ma t'shkurta.

----------


## OROSHI

Une di qe nje studiues antropolog anglez krenohej me kafken e e bukur te nje shqiptari(se ku e kam lexuar ne nje liber)

----------


## Darius

Ka disa tema mbi antropologjine te hapura prej kohesh. Ne ndonjeren prej tyre shume mire mund te perfshihej dhe kjo teme. Ska nevoje te hapen 100 tema per te njejtin subjekt. Nderkohe mund te konsultohen paralelisht lidhjet e meposhtme:

*Haplogrupet Ballkanike* 

*Rraca Alpine* 

*Prejardhja e Rraces Dinarike* 

*Klasifikimi Sistematik i Rraces Europiane* 

*Grupi I Gjakut B - Cila Rrace?*

----------


## fegi

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...utticaucasoid/

----------


## Darius

Ja fotot ne lidhjen e mesiperme (do ishte mire te viheshin foto dhe jo lidhje nga interneti)

   

Megjithese nga keto shembuj asnje nuk eshte shqiptar po jane marre si shembull serb, italian dhe kroat

----------

